
% Stack Overflow Questions Answered in 2016, by Type of Technology - minimaxir
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QlXayFZYGb2U_2OrFDv416ZaayuysS_fT31IDvt843o/edit?usp=sharing
======
minimaxir
Query was adapted from examples:

    
    
       #standardSQL
       SELECT tag, COUNT(*) num_questions, ROUND(SUM(IF(answer_count > 0, 1, 0)) / COUNT(*), 3) perc_answered
       FROM (
         SELECT SPLIT(tags, '|') tags, answer_count
         FROM `bigquery-public-data.stackoverflow.posts_questions` a
         WHERE EXTRACT(YEAR FROM creation_date) = 2016
       ), UNNEST(tags) tag
       GROUP BY tag
       ORDER BY num_questions DESC
       LIMIT 1000

